# Solved: VHS cassette won't open



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello all,

I am working on transferring my old VHS tapes to DVD (I bought a Toshiba machine to do that). One of my tapes broke, so I have to open up the cassette to have access to the tape reels to repair it. Trouble is, I removed all 5 screws on the cassette case, but it still refuses to pry apart. What's holding it together? Should I force it? Yes, I cut the label on the side. It's a Scotch brand.

I sure would like to fix this tape and transfer it. It has some family memories on it from the 1980s. I hope someone can help.

Thanks!


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

skip to the 5 min mark


----------



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks. That was quick. I saw that video already and it's at that point (the 5 minute mark) that I have a problem. It will not come apart. I note the place it seems to be "stuck" is on the magnetic tape end (with the "door" flap open), somewhere in the middle. It's almost like there's another screw, a 6th one, but there isn't.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If all the screws are removed and open the door flap, it should open without any problems. If you have problems in opening it you might need to use a little bit of extra force to open it. If you damage the shell you can just transfer the reels into another good shell that you might have available.


----------



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

First of all, I want to say that am so glad I found this forum. The responses are so fast and so informative. Thanks replay & texasbullet! I finally got my cassette apart, by forcing with a flathead screwdriver. I was afraid to do that before (forcing), because I first wanted to be sure there wasn't something else I was not aware of. It seems a plastic part was sticking to the other side, preventing easy separating of the two covers. See my attached image of the now broken part IMG_0301.JPG - it's the cylinder sticking up, the top had cracked and broke from my forcing. The receiving hole for this post on the other cover has the other broken piece still stuck in there. Otherwise, all is fine. Thanks again! I was able now to repair the broken tape and am ready to put everything back together.

However, I do have other questions. See my other two images: IMG_0298.JPG & IMG_0300.JPG. What is this part for, and where does it go? It's seems to be made of copper or brass or anyway some sort of alloy. It fell out when I separated the covers. I am sure I had seen it inside on the exposed tape side, in the centre before I opened everything. Or did it drift over there from the reel lock mechanism? That would explain why the tape broke in the VCR. If it _is_ supposed to be part of the reel lock mechanism, how does one place it there? This cassette is T-120 and was made by Scotch.

Thanks guys!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

kerawl said:


> First of all, I want to say that am so glad I found this forum. The responses are so fast and so informative. Thanks replay & texasbullet! I finally got my cassette apart, by forcing with a flathead screwdriver. I was afraid to do that before (forcing), because I first wanted to be sure there wasn't something else I was not aware of. It seems a plastic part was sticking to the other side, preventing easy separating of the two covers. See my attached image of the now broken part IMG_0301.JPG - it's the cylinder sticking up, the top had cracked and broke from my forcing. The receiving hole for this post on the other cover has the other broken piece still stuck in there. Otherwise, all is fine. Thanks again! I was able now to repair the broken tape and am ready to put everything back together.
> 
> However, I do have other questions. See my other two images: IMG_0298.JPG & IMG_0300.JPG. What is this part for, and where does it go? It's seems to be made of copper or brass or anyway some sort of alloy. It fell out when I separated the covers. I am sure I had seen it inside on the exposed tape side, in the centre before I opened everything. Or did it drift over there from the reel lock mechanism? That would explain why the tape broke in the VCR. If it _is_ supposed to be part of the reel lock mechanism, how does one place it there? This cassette is T-120 and was made by Scotch.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Can you please post the pictures. Can't find them anywhere in here.


----------



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry, I'm new to this forum. I thought I uploaded them correctly. Trying again.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I would just recommend you to use another vhs shell. You can buy them real cheap and just change the reels into the new shell. Be careful not to touch the tape with your fingers because you might damage some part of your video.


----------



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course. That's a great idea. Saves all this wondering and worrying about little pieces, etc. Thanks so much! Problem solved. (Why didn't I think of that?)


----------

